# Cabinet surrounds and wainscoting



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Before:









And the results of the 2 cabinet surrounds.





































Corner bead









Some pics of the panel frame wainscot


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Actually I like the "before" better. No, just kidding. Looks great. The wainscoting came out very nice, very clean looking. 

As usual, there's always a wise guy like me offering opinions on how the work could have been done. After all this is a woodworking forum and there are a lot of talented members that may want to learn by considering variables in the design and methodology. So, are you open for opinions, comments, questions or criticism?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

If I say no is that going to stop you? :laughing:

You can give your opinion. But it is what the client wanted, so, it'll be a moot point anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Leo G said:


> You can give your opinion. But it is what the client wanted, so, it'll be a moot point anyway.:thumbsup:



Moot only as far as making changes. But a good basis for artistic points of view. We all see things differently. I understand the client gets what they want.

My first question is in reference to the two cabinets. They came out very well with scale, planning, design and color. I like them both. They look like the they were made initially for the purpose instead of a "cover up". In the picture below, is the top right drawer in the left cabinet a false drawer, or does it open. If it does open, does it have opening clearance to the cabinet on the right? Like wise, are the base "doors" doors or fixed panels. If they are doors does the far right base door open with clearance?
.








.
In the picture below, I might have not made a horizontal return on the up side of the top piece of the panel moulding. I looked at that wall for a while and thought that a continuous line for that might just stop at the highest point before transition. I like "panels" to be related.

Then, on the "chair rail moulding" a straight line instead of a curve from there up. Either way can be done. The way it was done appears creative, and a lot more work. 
.








.
In the picture below. I think I would have coped the moulding in instead of stopping it short. 
.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

You can never put too much wood on the wall in my world.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

In the left cabinet the top drawers are all fake. The doors do swing, and it does interfere with the other cabinet. It was discussed and the butcher block table could have been moved to the right more. But it may have caused problems with the entry door to the storage area that is off the picture to the right. I moved the cabinet before it was covered into a position that would have gotten much better access. Then I told them to put the cabinet where they wanted it. They moved it closer to the sink cabinet and that is how I left it. The butcher block table can be moved, the sink cannot.

It was creative and it was more work. These people are well off and I would like to do more work for them. I decided that more work might be worth it.

As for coping or returning. On other areas of the house I was forced to return the molding. The casings were less deep than the combination of moldings and didn't give the opportunity to do a return that I thought looked proper. So I did this in all areas to keep the look consistent. 

I actually like the way the bead on the chair rail coincides with the cove, like they are about to meet.


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

Very, very nice Leo. Just had lunch and for some reason I really want popcorn.?


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

It looks great, I love the wainscoting.

How did you get it to curve like that?


----------

